
I would like to share Mebo. A Node.js framework I've been doing on my spare time - paulondc
https://github.com/meboHQ/mebo
======
paulondc
The idea of mebo is to provide a platform where evaluations (actions) and
their requirements are defined in a simple matter. The way it is done lets you
to build strict specifications with validations in a fairly expressive way.

This project tries to avoid implementations that can become too coupled to a
specific domain instead, most of boilerplate code needed when bridging a
domain (for instance on web: request & response) to an evaluation is avoided
and automatically handled by mebo (DRY). Therefore, you can easily expose your
evaluations through the web via REST/middlewares and expose them through
command-line without much effort as well (CLI coming handy during
development/debugging to interact with your evaluations quickly).

